# October 2014 Book Count



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

October 2014

1.  Under the Dome (kindle) as of 10/1/14 on page 182
2.  American Tabloid (DTB) as of 10/1/14 on page 65
3.  Elantris (audiobook) as of 10/1/14 on page 73, completed 10/22/14, 435 pages read
4.  The Rosie Project (audiobook) began 10/22/14, completed 10/26/14, 305 pages read
5.  The Truth About the Harry Quebert Affair (audiobook) began 10/26/14, as of 10/31/14 on page 269

Pages Read in October 2014:  1009
Books Read in October 2014:  2
Pages Read in 2014:  12506
Books Read in 2014: 37


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

157.1  My Sister's Grave by Robert Dugoni, finished*****
158.2  Torch Ginger, Lei Crime Series, by Toby Neal, finished****
159.3  Black Jasmine, Lei Crime Series, by Toby Neal, finished****
160.4  Broken Ferns, Lei Crime Series, by Toby Neal,finished****
161.5  Twisted Vine, Lei Crime Series, by Toby Neal, finished****
162.6  Shattered Palms, Lei Crime Series, by Toby Neal, finished****
163.7  Dark Lava, Lei Crime Series, by Toby Neal, finished****
164.8  Terminal City, Alex Cooper Series, by Linda Fairstein, finished**
165.9  Maui Widow Waltz by JoAnn Bassett, finished****
166.10 Big Lake by Nick Russell, finished****
167.11 Big Lake Lynching by Nick Russell, finished****
168.12 Crazy Days in Big Lake by Nick Russell, finished****
169.13 Big Lake Blizzard by Nick Russell, finished*****
170.14 Big Lake Scandal by Nick Russell, finished*****
171.15 Paris Match by Stuart Woods, finished****
171.16 The Discovery, Elaine Escape, by Luci Cansler, finished****
172.17 The Departure, Elaine Escape, by Luci Cansler, finished***
173.18 Profile of Evil, Profile Series, by Alexa Grace, finished****
174.19 Deadly Beginnings, Kinncaid Brothers, Jayee Clark, finished*****
175.20 Rafael, The Santiago Brothers, by K. Victoria Chase, finished****
176.21 Alejandro, The Santiago Brothers, by K. Victoria Chase,finished****
177.22 Ricardo, The Santiago Brothers, by K. Victoria Chase, finished****
178.23 Secrets in the Shadows, Shadows Collection, by T.L. Haddix, finished****
179.24 Chasting Justice, Piper Anderson Series, by Danielle Stewart, finished****
180.25 Cutting Ties, Piper Anderson Series, by Danielle Stewart, finished****
181.26 Under His Protection, Red Stone Security Series, by Katie Reus, finished****
182.27 Changing Fate, Piper Anderson Series, by Danielle Stewart, finished****
183.28 Choosing Christmas, Novella, Piper Anderson Series, by Danielle Stewart, finished****
184.29 Finding Freedom, Piper Anderson Series, by Danielle Stewart, finished****
185.30 Settling Scores, Piper Anderson Series, by Danielle Stewart, finished****
186.31 Battling Destiny, Piper Anderson Series by Danielle Stewart, finished****
187.32 Saving Love, Piper Anderson Series by Danielle Stewart, finished****
188.33 Betty's Journal, Piper Anderson Series by Danielle Stewart, finished****
G


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

1.100. A Century of Wisdom: Lessons from the Life of Alice Hertz-Sommer, the World's Oldest Living Holocaust Survivor by Caroline Stoessinger 
2.101. The Marriage Risk (Midnight Sons) by Debbie Macomber 
3.102. Hello Love by Karen McQuestion 
4.103. Once a Runner: A Novel by John L. Parker Jr. 
5.104. Ending in Marriage (Midnight Sons) by Debbie Macomber
6.105. Wake Up Successful - How to Increase Your Energy and Achieve Any Goal with a Morning Routine by S.J. Scott
7.106. A Dog's Purpose by W. Bruce Cameron
8.107. Unwind!: 7 Principles for a Stress - Free Life by Michael Olpin and Sam Bracken


----------

